# Intel New Gen released still 14nm and only 10 core 20 threads....10900K



## easyrider (Apr 30, 2020)

If you bought a 9900K and want to upgrade you need a whole new motherboard...


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 3, 2020)

AMD has done the same thing before when it reaches the end of life of a platform. Intel has done it before. It's common practice. 

It's just especially bad timing for Intel this time around.


----------



## easyrider (May 3, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> AMD has done the same thing before when it reaches the end of life of a platform. Intel has done it before. It's common practice.
> 
> It's just especially bad timing for Intel this time around.



AM4 has been around for 5 generations and you can run a 3900X in AM4 X370 with a bios update...

Intel have changed the motherboard socket on every Cpu they have released going from 4th Gen CPUs....


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 3, 2020)

easyrider said:


> AM4 has been around for 5 generations and you can run a 3900X in AM4 X370 with a bios update...
> 
> Intel have changed the motherboard socket on every Cpu they have released going from 4th Gen CPUs....



Yep.

But AMD has also end of lifed motherboards and chipsets before.


----------



## easyrider (May 3, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Yep.
> 
> And also: that doesn't factually contradict what I said.



you’ve just bought a shiny new 9900k and want to upgrade...you can’t...

You just bought a shiny new 3900x to plonk in your old B450 motherboard...you can and guess what it’s looking like the 4900x will work too with a bios update...


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 3, 2020)

easyrider said:


> you’ve just bought a shiny new 9900k and want to upgrade...you can’t...
> 
> You just bought a shiny new 3900x to plonk in your old B450 motherboard...you can and guess what it’s looking like the 4900x will work too with a bios update...



It definitely isn't good news for people who just bought a 9900K and didn't know this was coming. Buying a 9900K after early this year wouldn't have ever been a recommendation anyone should've been making!

I assembled a 9900K system in Fall last year, as AMD was still getting it's software in order, the 3950x was still forthcoming, and I just wanted something that was fast and worked. I wouldn't get Intel now until INTEL gets it's sh%t together.


----------



## Technostica (May 3, 2020)

easyrider said:


> AM4 has been around for 5 generations and you can run a 3900X in AM4 X370 with a bios update.


AMD have a much better history of supporting platforms for longer. Often though they weren’t worth upgrading to as they were substandard. If a café gives you unlimited refills of their coffee but it tastes vile is that a good deal?
For DAW usage arguably only with the current series is AM4 a competitive platform so in practice in this context you only get two competitive series on the one platform if you include the next one. Or if feeling more generous let’s call it three and include the 2000 series chips. The AM4 series prior to Ryzen were entry level.



easyrider said:


> Intel have changed the motherboard socket on every Cpu they have released going from 4th Gen CPUs.


It’s usually a different socket every other platform on average.
Although it’s hard to quantify it in recent years as they have been rehashing the same architecture on 14nm for so long so it’s almost arbitrary what you call a new platform. 

Even though I build my own desktops I don’t complain about Intel changing socket every 2 years. Most chips go into OEM systems and overall the number of systems that get upgraded CPUs is under ten percent reportedly. Why should Intel focus on designing around that ten percent? Makes little sense.
They have different teams designing future platforms and compatibility is not a key goal. One team will have the VRMs on the CPU and another on the motherboard so that breaks compatibility straight away. 
Hopefully AM5 will be the best of all worlds in terms of performance, features and longevity.
That’s a rare thing.


----------



## easyrider (May 6, 2020)

AMD launches new CPUs for the old socket. INTEL launches new sockets for old CPUs


----------



## strojo (May 6, 2020)

Seriously, who cares if you can’t use an old motherboard with a new processor? People love to make a big deal about this, but it’s really not one at all.

I can’t remember the last time I did an upgrade without buying a new motherboard to go with my new CPU.


----------



## colony nofi (May 6, 2020)

@strojo - Seriously? 
These forums show that different people come to issues from very different points of view, economic positions, creative positions, etc etc. We have our own frames of reference. 

Many people care about being able to use an old motherboard with a new processor. And for those people, their reasons are important even when they might not be for you. 

Even as a mostly mac guy - I've made decisions about computers I have bought for myself and for the studios I look after based on what can be upgraded and what cannot. Old 17" macbook pro's where you can change out ram, add SSD's etc. Old 2010 mac pro's where we put new xeon's in all the machines (before going to trash-cans for more recent purchases). Those positions may not be important to you, but that doesn't change that its not important to me or shouldn't be important to me.

Other personal examples. Questions about hardware upgrades for installations (museums etc) where the FUTURE tech requirements are being taken into account, where they don't have the budgets of massive organisations to just replace every few years, but are trying to do really interesting tech things. This happens both on the CPU/Motherboard decisions, but also things like interfaces (where things these days are moving towards networked based audio and video due to its future upgradability etc)

And then there are those like me who really don't like the ideas of massive amounts of e-waste, and want to take that into account when building machines.

Folk who like having machines for 7-10 years - and there's a bunch of them on this forum. I wish I could say I'm one of them... I'm not for day to day work, but I did recently resurrect an old 2007 dual xeon mac workstation....

And a brief chat to a friend who consults on massive data centre hardware showed another example - where they have in the last 2 years made 8 figure purchasing decisions based on future CPU upgradability (and gone with AMD because of it).


----------



## easyrider (May 6, 2020)

strojo said:


> Seriously, who cares if you can’t use an old motherboard with a new processor? People love to make a big deal about this, but it’s really not one at all.
> 
> I can’t remember the last time I did an upgrade without buying a new motherboard to go with my new CPU.



I'm guessing and will bet $1000 that you have an Intel rig.....

Reason being....You had no choice....  

Socket 1200 is completely pointless for the 10900k as the statement from Intel is that 1200 pins is needed for PCI express 4 which the the 10900k does not support


----------



## Technostica (May 7, 2020)

"AMD will support Zen 3 with AM4 socket, but only on B550 and X570 motherboards"

That's a bummer for the many that bought Zen 2 with a 4 series board as they didn't want to pay the large premium for an X570 board at launch or risk a noisy fan on that chipset.
If I'd have bought Zen 2 last year I'd be stuck with a system with no upgrade path either.
Very surprised by this but it is the same socket which is all they promised I think!


----------



## Dracarys (May 14, 2020)

I need to upgrade at the end of the year. Wondering if the 10900k will be the better option in terms of latency and overall performance.


----------



## Technostica (May 14, 2020)

Dracarys said:


> I need to upgrade at the end of the year. Wondering if the 10900k will be the better option in terms of latency and overall performance.


You have plenty of time to wait for the reviews and also the release of the next generation of AMD Ryzen chips which will have reduced latency. 
I wouldn't be surprised if the latter turn out to be the better chip across pretty much all metrics as they are close to that with the current generation and already dominate in most regards.


----------



## Dracarys (May 14, 2020)

Technostica said:


> You have plenty of time to wait for the reviews and also the release of the next generation of AMD Ryzen chips which will have reduced latency.
> I wouldn't be surprised if the latter turn out to be the better chip across pretty much all metrics as they are close to that with the current generation and already dominate in most regards.




Yes I'm hoping AMD comes through, I wouldn't mind a 14core for the same price as an intel 10 core. Also, single core speed of the 10900k is the same as the 3950x. What bench am I supposed to be looking at for Ryzen in terms of latency?


----------



## John Longley (May 16, 2020)

Dracarys said:


> Yes I'm hoping AMD comes through, I wouldn't mind a 14core for the same price as an intel 10 core. Also, single core speed of the 10900k is the same as the 3950x. What bench am I supposed to be looking at for Ryzen in terms of latency?


Everybody references the scanpro audio 3900x review, however it's pretty neglible in the real world and fast ram closes the gap go the point it's extremely hard to pick Intel. The 3950x gives you 16 cores and a marginal difference in boost speed and Scanpro is also clear this chip is solid.


----------



## easyrider (May 19, 2020)

Technostica said:


> "AMD will support Zen 3 with AM4 socket, but only on B550 and X570 motherboards"
> 
> That's a bummer for the many that bought Zen 2 with a 4 series board as they didn't want to pay the large premium for an X570 board at launch or risk a noisy fan on that chipset.
> If I'd have bought Zen 2 last year I'd be stuck with a system with no upgrade path either.
> Very surprised by this but it is the same socket which is all they promised I think!



AMD have now said they will offer Bios for Zen 3 on B450 and x470 mobos


----------



## ridgero (May 20, 2020)

Ordered a 10700k + ITX Board for gaming, maybe I‘ll use it for music too


----------

